# Worming Rabbits can Safeguard be used???



## Emmetts Dairy

One of my cats has roundworm ...So I have to treat everyone.  My vet dos'nt know about rabbits...he is a house rabbit (pet).  I have safeguard on hand for the goats...can I use that on my rabbit???  If so...what dose????  

Thanks for your help!!!

He is a 6 years old male (fixed) and is healthy!  Californian Boy!


----------



## rabbitgeek

Safeguard paste is usually given to rabbits 1/4 inch ball or pea sized. Once usually does it.

Have a good day!


----------



## dewey

I think your buns are safe from threat of cat roundworms.


----------

